# Butts and Brisket



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2007)

Picked up some meat from the local grocery store yesterday, they were having a good sale.  Gotta 6lb butt and the biggest brisket they had (4lbs)!
Rubbed the butt down with my buddy Tim Handy's "Southern Q" BBQ Seasoning, of the Award Winning "JT's BBQ Competition Cook Team".  Then I rubbed the brisket down with the last of my supply of Wolfe Rub Bold!  I need to get more!!     Cooking over KF and hickory and monitoring the temps in the meat and the cooker with my Maverick ET-73 Remote Smoker Thermometers.  These things are great, I've got the alarms set for the meat and the cooker, so I can relax inside until the meat is ready to come off the cooker!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like you are having some quality down time today Larry.

Do you plan on leaving those mavericks stuck to your smoker the whole time ?

Do you think it will get to hot at some point to leave them there ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looks like you are having some quality down time today Larry.
> 
> Do you plan on leaving those mavericks stuck to your smoker the whole time ?
> 
> Do you think it will get to hot at some point to leave them there ?



Yep they'll be there the whole time Cliff.  They'll be fine, I have the one resting on top of the one with the clip that comes with the Mavericks, because I lost the other clip.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 1, 2007)

Looking good there Larry.  I love the electronic tools!!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Looking good bro'!
I was wondering about putting the Maverick on the side of the cooker and leaving it there. Thanks for the answer


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 1, 2007)

From the look on the clock, it's time for a beer!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> From the look on the clock, it's time for a beer!



Batteries have been dead in the clock for 2 years.......................


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 1, 2007)

larry are you sure that a brisket are is it a steak. LOL looking good bro!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> larry are you sure that a brisket are is it a steak. LOL looking good bro!



Funny you should say that Link.  I ain't never had a brisket cook like this one. I put the meat on around 7am, the butts at 170* and the brisket is only at 154*!!!      Stubborn!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2007)

7 hour mark and I'm baffled!!!!  Never ever ever ever had a brisket take 2 hours per lb but this is a first for me!!!!  Butts at 170* and the briskets at 161*.


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 1, 2007)

You know what they say about meat one not like the other.LOL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 1, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> 7 hour mark and I'm baffled!!!!  Never ever ever ever had a brisket take 2 hours per lb but this is a first for me!!!!  Butts at 170* and the briskets at 161*.



Must be the damn thermometers slowing it down. Maybe the rub was to old?   

Hang in there Larry, that's not at all unusal for me.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 1, 2007)

Most of the briskets I've cooked have taken 2 hours a pound.  I'm usually at 225 degrees.  Lately I've increased the temp. to 250.  I still very new at the brisket.  My wife has said she really doesn't care for brisket.  I still have a few in the freezer.  Hang in there.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Larry ...........put it in the oven.......you'll be fine


----------



## DaleP (Apr 1, 2007)

Brisket looks good to me. I need a fix. Bad.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2007)

Butt and Brisket are done!!


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks great larry 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2007)

And..................Dinner.....................


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 1, 2007)

'cept for them hard cooked chicken eggs.......that  dinner looks awesome bro'!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 1, 2007)

Great looking meal Larry! Did you eat that whole platefull? I can't eat that in three seatings now! I'm hopeing you had some room for desert too!


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow looking good !

Dinner must have been delish.


----------



## JWJR40 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Larry,

Looks like both turned out great.  What is that foreign substance on your sandwich?---LOL


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 1, 2007)

Nick i think you have win the diet!   Larry how was the tasted of the brisket and was it dry it look good.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 2, 2007)

That's outstanding Dude !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 2, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Nick i think you have win the diet!   Larry how was the tasted of the brisket and was it dry it look good.



It was very good Link and not dry at all.  Considering how lean this brisket was I was surprised it turned out as well as it did.


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 2, 2007)

I new you could pull it off!


----------



## john a (Apr 2, 2007)

Very good looking chow, nice job Larry.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 2, 2007)

That all looks great Larry.

Did you foil the brisket?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 2, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> That all looks great Larry.
> 
> Did you foil the brisket?



Thanks Cliff.  Yes I foiled!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 2, 2007)

great job as usual Larry!


----------

